# Where is this and what department?



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Anyone know? Why does it look so familiar? I wanna say from the building it kind of looks like UMASS Boston...

[video width=400 height=350:64ef7961b9]http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/Pepper_Sprayed.wmv[/video:64ef7961b9]


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Its not UMass Boston. There is no white houses on campus, the building in the back ground kinda looks like one of the building though. 

Do you know the area?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, the houses are a curiousity. It may not even be a MA department. At first I thought it was the MBTA police, but when I studied the patch it doesn't appear to be theirs... as well as the "MPD" on their jackets... 

I go to UMASS so that's why I was thinking the ending shot was of that campus...


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

It could be Malden


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I don't think it's Malden...


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

nope not malden. How about melrose or medford


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I dunno either, but u wanna email that to me its great!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

that's great! It looks like it is at a high school or something... don't recognize the patch though.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

And next on _Cooking with Cayenne_... I love it. Bunch of stupid ass kids.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think the front of the jacket says NPD


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It was on 5 news this morning but I missed most of it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

UMASS Amherst?

I like how the Officers were using the pepperspray so casually.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

RPD931";p="60654 said:


> UMASS Amherst?


Negative. I don't recognize anything in the video and I would have to say that the front of the police jackets definitely don't say UMPD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

RPD931";p="60654 said:


> UMASS Amherst?
> 
> I like how the Officers were using the pepperspray so casually.


Yeah I liked that To


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

haha...UMass has such a good reputation. :roll:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Look at the patches, its not UMASS P. D.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Now thats good crowd control


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe someone will recognize the jackets the group of girls were wearing towards the end??? They seem to be pretty unique to that school which could help.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The lettering on one of the jackets says "WPD".


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

There supposed to spray them in the mouth once they scream to, thats what my dad always did in the BPD, he said it would make some of them puke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

And for this very reason is why i want to be a police officer. i fucking love it. excuse my language. 8)


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I liked the cop's white tennis sneakers OR are they boots covered in snow??? Let the debate begin.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Doug";p="60966 said:


> And for this very reason is why i want to be a police officer. i fucking love it. excuse my language. 8)


Um, yeah, ok. :?

If one wants to become a police officer solely to use force against people, I would say that sounds like some control/power/aggression issues.



ShakeEmDOwn016";p="60969 said:


> I liked the cop's white tennis sneakers OR are they boots covered in snow??? Let the debate begin.....


I thought they were sneakers too! :lol:


----------



## Rockwell (Sep 3, 2004)

Hudson Ohio police


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

That last kid yelling at the camera being led away needs to be bitchslapped..
anyway the power of google lives on....

Pepper spray used before dispersal order given

City defends response; Hudson police logs show it took 20-plus minutes for backup officers to arrive

By Stephen Dyer

Beacon Journal staff writer


HUDSON - Call logs released Thursday by the Hudson Police Department reveal that police used pepper spray March 8 on ``several'' Hudson High School students six minutes before police asked the crowd to disperse over a public address system.

The log also says an ambulance was called to the scene 18 minutes after the pepper-spray incident to treat a 13-year-old boy, but the log doesn't say what the treatment was for.

In addition, according to the log, it took more than 20 minutes for help to arrive for the four officers who were at the scene trying to control upwards of 600 high school students.

The students had marched west on Aurora-Hudson Road to the Board of Education building to protest the board's decision to fire Hudson High School Principal Roger Howard.

At 10:04 a.m., the police log says, all the city's 911 lines were busy.

At 10:11 a.m., Officer Jeffrey Read asked for help to control the crowd -- the first such request.

The log shows that at least a dozen Hudson officers had answered the call -- meaning they would head to the scene -- by the time the pepper spray was used. In addition, at 10:24 a.m., police departments in Streetsboro, Stow, Twinsburg and Boston Heights had answered Hudson's request for mutual aid.

However, city officials say that by 10:32, when Sgt. Ken Ciesla reported ``pepper used on several people,'' there were still only four officers on the scene.

When Ciesla made the public address announcement for the crowd to disperse at 10:38 a.m., officials said as many as 30 officers were on the scene.

City officials quickly defended the officers' actions.

``It's really easy to play Monday morning quarterback, but there were four officers and 600 kids,'' said city spokeswoman Jody Roberts. ``There were kids in the crowd saying, `There's more of us than there are of you. Let's rush them.' They were getting really out of control.''

Roberts said the city's review of the incident has found no problem with what the officers did. ``Their actions were appropriate,'' she said.

Kent Police Chief James Peach said his department, which has had to control many huge crowds around Kent State University in the last several years, uses pepper spray only after officers repeatedly tell the crowd to disperse.

However, he said the Hudson situation was different and the officers' actions were understandable because there were so few officers and the crowd was so large.

Ciesla is on the Metro SWAT team and has broken up riots with Peach's officers at Kent State. In addition, Ciesla was involved in the January standoff in Brimfield Township between police and James Earl Trimble, who eventually was charged with killing three people after authorities say he fired more than 100 rounds of ammunition at them from an automatic AR-15 assault rifle.

Peach said knowing the seasoned Ciesla was there gives him confidence that the Hudson situation was handled properly.

Roberts said that even though dozens of officers were minutes away, the four on the scene acted appropriately in not waiting to use the pepper spray, especially when Officer Matt Price got pelted in the face with a snowball.

Police said the crowd was also beating on the windows and doors of the Board of Education building on Aurora-Hudson Road.

``If the crowd had gotten out of control, then you'd be calling me about why we couldn't control it,'' Roberts said.

Roberts said that by the time Ciesla had made the announcement for the crowd to disperse, about 30 officers were on the scene and able to enforce the order. She said making the announcement with only four officers would have been ineffective because the police presence was too small to back it up.

``There's nothing worse in a police situation than not being able to enforce an order like that,'' she said.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well! That answers my question then! Thanks for the info!

BTW, the last kid at the end looks like he's about 40. He has a mullet. Loser.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ALL Cities and towns need a spokesperson like that Jody Roberts.. One that actually supports the Police Dept.!!!


----------

